# DPDR + MDMA = ?



## Passion (May 14, 2012)

Hello! 
I have had dpdr and hppd since 2012. I am still detached from my body and still doubting reality at times; especially when I am focusing my thoughts on this subject like I am doing right now while writing this. But I have been really good with ignoring my symptoms, even though I do think dpdr related thoughts every day. Since my life changing, dpdr/hppd inducing cannabis trip in 2012 I have tried smoking weed on 5 other occasions. Almost every time it made me trip even after only a couple puffs. So.. I gave up on weed totally, since the feeling of doubting reality still frightens me.

SO... I have a friend that wants me to try pure MDMA. And I wonder how stupid of an idea that is. 
I also wonder if you who suffer from "permanent" dpdr have tried mdma and what did you experience? 
Both in the moment and afterwards. Did your existential/depersonalization feelings get worse while you were on mdma?
What happened after the effects of mdma were subsiding? 
What are the side effects? Tell me all I need to know. <:

Thank you in advance<3
Have a nice day.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

MDMA can cause both Depersonalization Disorder and HPPD.

It think it's one of the most stupid thing possible to consume it (and any other illegal drug) when you already have both disorders. It may make things incredibly worse, because if you got both these disorders from drug use, this might mean that you're predisposed to it.

You should also look for some new friends.


----------



## meekah (Sep 28, 2015)

i think it can actually be used to help process some fears if used with a therapist as it expands awareness and mutes the fear response.... just dont abuse it, i think its worth a try just as much as any medication that psychiatrists want to offer.. pure mdma is actually close to getting passed for use in ptsd legally so i believe it could be worth looking into..


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> just dont abuse it, i think its worth a try just as much as any medication that psychiatrists want to offer..


Even if it works against depersonalization it will probably not do for good but require to be used repeatedly. This is a problem, because MDMA is neurotoxic, so it will surely have some nasty long-term effects.


----------



## eddy1886 (Oct 11, 2012)

Basically taking psychedelic drugs of any kind when you already have DP is dicing with danger...Its seriously risky and could leave you worse than you ever where before...Not worth the risk in my opinion!


----------



## meekah (Sep 28, 2015)

TDX said:


> Even if it works against depersonalization it will probably not do for good but require to be used repeatedly. This is a problem, because MDMA is neurotoxic, so it will surely have some nasty long-term effects.


 thats actually why mdma is the one drug that is good for trauma because you can literally rewire pathways during therapy while the fear response is muted when in normal therapy trying to process the events usually ends with being retraumatized... look up mdma use for ptsd....

and just because something triggers dp/dr isnt really a reason that it can't work against it I mean all the medications given out for dp/dr have caused dp/dr in some people, so again, not really an argument against the use of it... in the proper setting.


----------



## inferentialpolice (Nov 26, 2012)

MDMA ASSISTED psychotherapy has developed a good track record in the hands of a therapist that is dissociation informed. See the web site regarding its use in PTSD, in which the chronic sufferers are typically dissociated as well: http://www.mdmaptsd.org/

The therapeutic action for MDMA in this case is to allow one to safely/calmly (ie, without decompensation) look at your own inner world with the guidance of a trained therapist.


----------



## TDX (Jul 12, 2014)

> thats actually why mdma is the one drug that is good for trauma because you can literally rewire pathways during therapy while the fear response is muted when in normal therapy trying to process the events usually ends with being retraumatized... look up mdma use for ptsd....


Even if it works for PTSD this does not mean it works for Depersonalization Disorder, where there is only in a small minority a trauma. Depersonalization Disorder and PTSD are two very different disorders.



> and just because something triggers dp/dr isnt really a reason that it can't work against it I mean all the medications given out for dp/dr have caused dp/dr in some people, so again, not really an argument against the use of it... in the proper setting.


Your comparison with medications is not valid, because illegal drugs have a much higher likelihood to cause Depersonalization Disorder. On this forum most drug-induced cases where caused by illegal drugs.

The fact that MDMA often causes both temporary depersonalization and Depersonalization Disorder supports the assumption that it may worsen pre-existing symptoms. Why should something that causes a symptom work against the symptom? It's not impossible, given that Depersonalization Disorder might be a group of heterogenous diseases which share a same group of symptoms, but have different neurobiological bases. But it's unlikely, especially in a person who already has drug-induced Depersonalization Disorder and HPPD.



> in the proper setting.


I don't see how a "proper setting" should reduce the risk. I don't know if side-effects happened in the studies about MDMA-assissted PTSD-treatment, but if there where none this cannot necessarily be attributed to the setting, because the risk that MDMA causes Depersonalization Disorder and HPPD might be small. But if a person already has drug-induced Depersonalization Disorder and HPPD there is good reason to believe that the risk for a further detoriation is high.


----------

